# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  miele s711

## kostisk

Παιδιά καλησπέρα είμαι καινούριος στο fixit κ πρώτα απόλα σας ευχαριστώ για όλους εσας που μας δίνετε τα φώτα σας . Έχω μία ηλ σκούπα miele S711 k οι στροφές της δεν πιάνουν πια την μέγιστη  τιμή τους . Η ισχύς της σκούπασ είναι πια περίπου στη μέση ένω κ κ οι στροφές ανεβοκατεβαίνουν ( σαν να μαρσάρει ) . Ανοιξα εύκολα τη σκούπα αλλά φυσικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει . Το μοτέρ δε μου φαίνεται καμμένο μιασ κ δεν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη μυρωδιά . Από οτι καταλαβαίνω ( κ εχω διαβάσει εδώ στο site ) θέλω αλλαγη πλακέτας ή να δοκιμάσω να την καθαρίσω .Είναι αυτό όμως ??  Επίσης δεν ξέρω ποιιο κομμάτι είναι αυτο που λέτε πλακέτα . Αυτο που συνδέετε με τα κουμπια ? ( οn off k μεταβολη έντασης ) .Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας

----------


## Κυριακίδης

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
Εννοείται θα την καθαρίσεις . θα δεις μήπως σπινθηρίζουν τα καρβουνάκια στο μοτέρ 
βγάλε μια φωτογραφία την πλακέτα ... έχουμε εδώ κάτι "σκυλιά" που έχουν καλή όσφρηση που εντοπίζουν βλάβες.

----------


## kostisk

> χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
> Εννοείται θα την καθαρίσεις . θα δεις μήπως σπινθηρίζουν τα καρβουνάκια στο μοτέρ 
> βγάλε μια φωτογραφία την πλακέτα ... έχουμε εδώ κάτι "σκυλιά" που έχουν καλή όσφρηση που εντοπίζουν βλάβες.


ΟΚ Πέτρο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ θα ποστάρω κ photo μοτερ !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο μοτέρ δεν θέλουμε φωτογραφίες , αλλά στην πλακέτα (2 όψεις) πιο πολύ η πλακέτα θα έχει πρόβλημα για το "μαρσάρισμα" ..(καθάρισε την όμως και με κάποιο κατάλληλο καθαριστικό) 
στα (καρβουνάκια όταν έχει πρόβλημα) δεν κάνει περισσότερο "μαρσάρισμα" αλλά κάτι σαν στιγμιαία "κλωτσίματα" χωρίς να μαρσάρει... επομένως περισσότερο κάτι στην πλακέτα πρέπει να συμβαίνει.

----------


## kostisk

φωτογραφία 4.jpgφωτογραφία 1.jpgφωτογραφία 2.jpgφωτογραφία 3.jpg

----------


## kostisk

Θα μπορούσα να το χαρακτήριζα κ κλώτσιμα πάντως .. δε ξέρω ..αν δε βρω άκρη θα ανεβάσω κανένα videaki , όπως κ να χει thanks

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δηλαδή αν το αφήσεις να δουλεύει όπως έχει χωρίς να αυξομειώνεις στροφές , δεν ακούς ομαλή λειτουργία? αλλά κάτι στραπατσάδες κλωτσίματα? 
εξέτασε και αυτό είναι κοντά στο μοτέρ
http://www.espares.co.uk/product/es9...ModelId=965691
Triac (BTB16-600BW)

----------


## kostisk

Ναι αυτο ακριβώς !!! το έχω βρει αυτο to part θα στο στείλω με photo

----------


## kostisk

φωτογραφία 1.jpgφωτογραφία 2.jpgφωτογραφία 3.jpg

----------


## kostisk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Apm7U...ature=youtu.be

----------


## kostisk

Παιδια καλησπέρα , καθάρισα την πλακέτα αλλά πάλι δεν αυξάνουν οι στροφες τησ σκούπας ενώ επίσης οι στροφές ανεβοκατεβαίνουν ( ελαφρώς ) . Πάω για πλακέτα ? Κ αν ναι ξέρει κανεις που θα βρω ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miele-Solari...item4acfe51898

Σαν τελευταία απόπειρα τον διακόπτη που έχει για να πάρει μπροστά (ποδοδιακόπτη) όχι το speed control ένωσε το απευθείας και δοκίμασε (με την λογική αν έχει καρβουνιάσει η επαφή του διακόπτη ... όταν ζητάς περισσότερη ισχύ να σου κάνει τα κλωτσίματα)

----------


## kostisk

Ο διακόπτης αυτός έχει δυο μαυρα καλώδια κ το μοτερ 3 μπλε καφε μαυρο . Πως να τα συνδέσω ? φωτογραφία 1.JPGφωτογραφία 2.JPG

----------


## kostisk

Να ρωτήσω κ κάτι ακόμα .. Αν πάω την πλακέτα σε εργαστήριο με ηλεκτρονικά μπορουν να βρουν αν δουλεύει σωστα ? Είναι κάτι που γενικά το κάνουν ή θα με κοιτανε σαν ούφο ..  χα χα χα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Να ρωτήσω κ κάτι ακόμα .. Αν πάω την πλακέτα σε εργαστήριο με ηλεκτρονικά μπορουν να βρουν αν δουλεύει σωστα ? Είναι κάτι που γενικά το κάνουν ή θα με κοιτανε σαν ούφο


Να πας σε ηλεκτρονικό να στο ρίξει μια ματιά (και στα 2 ... στο triac και στο speed control) αν σου πει ότι τα βρίσκει οκ .. τελευταία δουλειά είναι να βγάλεις τα καρβουνάκια από το μοτέρ .. να δεις την κατάσταση τους και αν δεν έχουν "σφίξει/κοκκαλώσει τα καρβουνάκια μέσα στην θήκη όπου σέρνονται .. πρέπει να "γλυστράνε " άνετα τα καρβουνάκια μέσα στις θήκες τους. και να μην σπινθηρίζουν (πολύ πέρα του φυσιολογικού).

στην κάτω φωτογραφία εκεί που σου σημείωσα με κίτρινο κύκλο (από την μέσα μεριά ποτενσιόμετρο) αν μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση να το καθαρίσεις καλά από σκόνες κτλ έχει καλώς. 
Ο διακόπτης που σου έλεγα είναι ο ίδιος στην φωτογραφία (αριστερά) μπουτόν απλός τα ενώνεις τα βύσματα και ξαναδοκιμάζεις με τις πλακέτες στις θέσεις τους (οι εργασίες να γίνονται εκτός ρεύματος στις συνδέσεις)

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## kostisk

οκ θα τα δοκιμάσω , σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και κάτι άλλο που θυμήθηκα τώρα (και έχει σχέση με "μαρσαρίσματα" και "κλωτσίματα") .. μου έχει τύχει να το κάνει από φθαρμένα ρουλεμάν.. δηλαδή (περίπτωση να μην ακούγονται ως φθαρμένα) αλλά να "παίζει " ο άξονας του μοτέρ πάνω - κάτω (κακό κεντράρισμα άξονα - ξέφυγε το κέντρο του άξονα) .. αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις από το σημείο που φαίνονται τα πτερύγια του μοτέρ και την βίδα που συγκρατεί τα πτερύγια (στο πίσω μέρος του μοτέρ) .. τον κουνάς τον άξονα με το χέρι πάνω κάτω για να δεις αν έχει μπόσικα .

----------


## kostisk

το έκανα , ειναι οκ . Θα τσεκάρω αυριο τις πλακέτες

----------


## gcnick

καλησπερα φιλε μου...
αν θελεις δοκιμασε και να βαλεις κατεφτιαν 220v στο μοτερ σου να δεις αν δουλεβει φουλ... αν ναι απο μοτερ και καρβουνακια εισαι οκ ...αρα φταιει η πλακετα.
συνηθος επιση το κοστος της πλακετας ειναι μεγαλο οι ποιο πολυ την παρακαμτουνε και δουλεβουνε την σκουπα χωρις την πλακετα στο φουλ.

----------


## GSR600

Ξυπναω το post γιατι βρεθηκε στα χερια μου το ιδιο μοντελο σκουπας με ακριβως το ιδιο συμπτωμα,αν το δει ο κωστης και βρηκε μια λυση παρακαλω ας βοηθησει.
Επισης θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια, πως θα δωσω 220v κατευθειαν στο μοτερ?
20200103_153742.jpg

----------


## GSR600

Συνεχιζω το ποστ για να αναφερω καποια πραγματα που διαπιστωσα.Η σκουπα πλεον δεν λειτουργει καθολου.Το μοτερ αν του δωσεις 220v κατευθειαν δουλευει κανονικα.Το triac ειναι αλλαγμενο οπως και η θερμοασφαλεια.οι πυκνωτες 0.22mf στο μοτερ μεσα και στην πλακετα αλλαχτηκαν επισης.Εχουν ελεγχθει ολες οι αντιστασεις και διοδους στην πλακετα,οπως επισης και το ποτενσιομετρο βγηκε και καθαριστηκε αλλα η σκουπα δεν ξεκιναει.Το μονο που εχει μεινει ειναι ενα 16pin ολοκληρωμενο που αναγραφει ST62T00C6 και το βρηκα σαν 8-bit MCUs with A/D converter,two timers, oscillator safeguard & safe reset.
https://www.datasheetq.com/datasheet...nics/ST62T00C6
Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ειναι αυτο καμμενο?

----------


## klik

Αν το TRIAC είχε καεί και το gate του τροφοδοτείται απευθείας από τον μΕ (μέσω λίγων Ωμ αντίστασης) τότε ναι, μπορεί να καταστράφηκε η έξοδος στη ακίδα αυτή του επεξεργαστη. Βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία της πλακέτας.
Γενικά μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις την πλακέτα με έτοιμα κιτ για χειρισμό μοτέρ με ποτενσιόμετρο που συνήθως κυκλοφορούν για μοτέρ ανεμιστήρων.

----------


## GSR600

> Αν το TRIAC είχε καεί και το gate του τροφοδοτείται απευθείας από τον μΕ (μέσω λίγων Ωμ αντίστασης) τότε ναι, μπορεί να καταστράφηκε η έξοδος στη ακίδα αυτή του επεξεργαστη. Βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία της πλακέτας.
> Γενικά μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις την πλακέτα με έτοιμα κιτ για χειρισμό μοτέρ με ποτενσιόμετρο που συνήθως κυκλοφορούν για μοτέρ ανεμιστήρων.


και εγω εκει εχω καταληξει νομιζω δεν μπορει να ειναι κατι αλλο.Αν βρω το ολοκληρωμενο και το παραγγειλω θα παιξει η εχει καποιο προγραμματισμο απο το εργοστασιο?

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
20200108_104706.jpg20200108_104723.jpg20200108_104819.jpg20200108_104843.jpg

----------


## klik

> Αν βρω το ολοκληρωμενο και το παραγγειλω θα παιξει η εχει καποιο προγραμματισμο απο το εργοστασιο?
> 
> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
> 20200108_104706.jpg20200108_104723.jpg20200108_104819.jpg20200108_104843.jpg


εχει καποιο προγραμματισμο απο το εργοστασιο :Rolleyes: 

Η τάση πάνω του είναι σωστή; η αντίσταση που οδηγεί το gate του triac είναι οκ; πόσο μετρά; H 100Ωμ στην τρύπα είναι εντάξει; Έχεις ταλάντωση στον κεραμικό ταλαντωτή;
Το ζένερ είναι οκ;

----------

